# talking watches



## Joelrick (Oct 8, 2019)

I can't set my watch


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You have asked a question that does not have an answer; analogous to asking "How long is a rope"
In order to help you, you are going to have to post _what type of watch_.


----------

